# سؤال هل من الممكن ان يعمل مهندس الميكانيكا العام او ميكانيكا انتاج كمهندس بحرى؟



## احمد عقل (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الاجابة هل من الممكن ان يعمل مهندس ميكانيكا عام او انتاج وتصميم كمهندس بحرى وان امكن ذلك فكيف وماهى الدورات او الاشياء المطلوب لمثل هذا العمل ؟


----------



## midofm (11 مايو 2010)

ممكن لمهندس الباور ولكن الانتاج بيكون الامر صعب شوى لانه مابيدرس ديزل


----------



## Abohamza (12 مايو 2010)

طبعا ممكن جدا وسهل جدا,أنت بس روح الأكاديمية البحرية و أعمل الدورات الحتمية و بعدين تنزل على مركب في البحرو تنهي الخدمة المطلوبة علشان تدخل دورة مهندس ثالث وربنا يوفقك. و لو عاوز نصحتي لك فالمثل البحرى بيقول "كلب البر و لا سبع البحر"..........اللهم فأشهد


----------



## saizgax (16 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز مر حب بيك اولاا فى نقطتين انت مهندس اساسا ولاا ميكانيكى لو انت مهندس بتفرق وفى الحالتين بتروح تقدم فى الاكاديميه على دورة مهندس تالت aوعيش حياتك


----------



## عوض الشربيني (26 يونيو 2010)

طبعا فان اعظم مهندسي البحرية اصلا مهندسي ميكانيكا


----------



## Abdelkhalig (30 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ان تفيدونى :انا مهندس ميكانيكى سيارات متخرج من اكاديمية فارونج للهندسة والغابات بدرجة ماستر 1997 واريد العمل كمهندس بحرى ما هى الاشياء الضرورية


----------



## Abdelkhalig (30 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ان تفيدونى (انا مهندس ميكانيكى سيارات متخرج من اكاديمية فارونج للهندسة والغابات 1997 بدرجة ماستر ) كيف يمكننى العمل كمهندس بحرى وما الفترة الزمنية اللازمة له


----------



## hisham_mounirian (6 أبريل 2011)

ممكن طبعا
تعمل الأول خدمة بحر 6 شهور في اي مركب
وبعدين نقدم علي دورة مهندس ثالث بحري بالأضافة الي الحتميات
وبعديها تقدر تشتغل في البحر كمهندس ثالث
يمكن لتخصص .. الهندسة البحرية - الهندسة الميكانيكية - هندسة الأنتاج ... التقدم لرخصة مهندس بحري


----------

